# Fall Prodiamine ??



## sanders4617 (Jul 9, 2018)

For warm season grasses, living in North Central Alabama, what is best times to apply pre-emergents? Is it best to apply in late Winter and then another round into Spring?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

A good time for fall Prodiamine is mid-September'ish here in Arkansas.


----------



## sanders4617 (Jul 9, 2018)

@Ware Do you find it necessary to do a fall application?

Here is what I am dealing with. I just seeded Bermuda in a 1000sq foot patch at back of my house. Basically the width of my house and then however many feet out it took for me to equal 1000 sq ft.

My yard is mostly centipede and weeds.

The front yard is a good mix of shade, and I will be doing the front and side yard (about 30 ft on each side of house) with Tall Fescue this fall.

So if a fall application is a good idea, I will be applying it to the new Bermuda and the Centipede and leaving the Tall Fescue part alone obviously - cause I'll be seeding around that same time.

I was going to leave the Centipede be, but Prodiamine is really not that expensive, and I figure it's best to knock out all the weeds I can to prevent cross contamination as much as possible.

Does that make sense? And sound like a decent idea as far as the Prodiamine goes?


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

The fall pre emergent is the most important one in my opinion. I prefer later


----------



## PokeGrande (Mar 25, 2018)

Ware said:


> A good time for fall Prodiamine is mid-September'ish here in Arkansas.


 Not when you're over seeding with PRG.


----------



## Spursup (Jul 4, 2018)

How long after you overseed with PRG can you apply pre-emergent? Every year I get a ton of poa annua and I have heard you can still use pre emergent but you have to wait a certain amount of time for adequate PRG germination?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Spursup said:


> How long after you overseed with PRG can you apply pre-emergent? Every year I get a ton of poa annua and I have heard you can still use pre emergent but you have to wait a certain amount of time for adequate PRG germination?


_*WHEN TO APPLY QUALI-PRO PRODIAMINE 65 WDG AFTER OVERSEEDING TURF*
Injury to desirable seedlings is likely if Quali-Pro Prodiamine 65 WDG is applied before the secondary roots of seedlings are in the second inch of soil (not thatch plus soil). To reduce the potential to injure overseeded turf, wait 60 days after seeding or until after the second mowing, whichever is longer, before applying Quali-Pro Prodiamine 65 WDG._


----------



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

@Ware did you ever apply a Pre-em on your PRG last year? I recently skimmed through your project for my own research purposes, but don't remember this app.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

cnet24 said:


> Ware did you ever apply a Pre-em on your PRG last year? I recently skimmed through your project for my own research purposes, but don't remember this app.


No, I did not - and I did not get any significant weed pressure.


----------



## Cmeiwes (Jun 6, 2018)

@Ware Did you make a journal for your PRG project or something referencing the steps involved?? I have not been able to find it. I would be interested to read it.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Cmeiwes said:


> Ware Did you make a journal for your PRG project or something referencing the steps involved?? I have not been able to find it. I would be interested to read it.


Here  :thumbsup:


----------

